# Verdrahtung sps Anlage



## elcids (10 September 2009)

hi Leute,

ich bin mir unsicher und frage deshalb lieber noch mal nach.
Aber mir eine SPS7 300  Anlage zusammen gebaut.
Schaltschrank mit der SPS7 300 Und DI und DO sind eingebaut und verdrahtung.

Habe mir ein Schaltpult gebaut mit Minatur schalter ( Taster und Raster )
und LED 24 V.
Nun möchte ich für jeden ausgang eine LED und für jeden ( Taster und Raster ) Schalter eine LED.
Minaturschalter hat drei pins : ein Raster ein Taster ein neutral
Nun meine Frage :

1:ist doch richtig wenn ich die Anlage so verdrahte für  den Ausgang DO
   Von klemme DO zu Plus der LED dann von Minus zu M-
2:ist doch  richtig wenn ich die Anlage so verdrahte für den Eingang DI
   Von Klemme DI auf neutral schalter dann die beiden raster und  Taster     zusammen zusammen verdrahten dann von da auf Minus der LED und Plus LED auf L+

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine:-D
Schon mal besten Dank
Wenns nicht klar ist was ich meine dann setze ich mal mein schaltplan rein wie ich es mir gedacht habe


----------



## Da_Basco (10 September 2009)

*Häh?*



> 2:ist doch  richtig wenn ich die Anlage so verdrahte für den Eingang DI
> Von Klemme DI auf neutral schalter dann die beiden raster und Taster zusammen zusammen verdrahten dann von da auf Minus der LED und Plus LED auf L+


Das schaut mir verdächtig nach Kurzschluss aus...

Oder hab ich das nicht verstanden?

Gruß

Da_Basco


----------



## dalbi (10 September 2009)

Hallo,

zu 2. verstehe ich nicht? Male doch Bitte mal ein Bild.
1. ist so IO.

SIMATIC S7-300 Automatisierungssystem S7-300 Baugruppendaten

Gruss Daniel


----------



## PN/DP (10 September 2009)

*Schaltplan*

Hallo elcids,

sind Deine LED einfache LED oder schon mit Vorwiderstand für 24V?

Ein Widerstand je LED wird benötigt zur Strombegrenzung und zum 
Einstellen der Helligkeit der LED. 2kOhm sind für ca. 11mA bei 24V.

Die LED mit Widerstand kommen immer vom DI bzw. DO gegen 0V.


```
+24V ---+-----+------------------------+-------------
        |     |                        |
     |v\   |-\       +----+   +----+   |
        |     |      |    |   | L+ O---+
        +--+--+      |    |   |    |
           |         |    |   |    |
           +---------O DI |   | DO O----------+
           |         |    |   |    |          |
         --+--       |    |   |    |        --+--
     LED  \ /        |    |   |    |         \ /
          -+-        |    |   |    |         -+-
           |         |    |   |    |          |
          +++        |    |   |    |         +++
          | |     +--O M  |   |  M O---+     | |
    ~ 2k  | |     |  +----+   +----+   |     | | 
          | |     |                    |     | |
          +++     |                    |     +++
           |      |                    |      |
  0V ------+------+--------------------+------+------
```
Falls Du Strom sparen mußt kannst Du auch die LED am DI direkt ohne 
Widerstand zwischen den Schalter und den DI schalten (Anode am Schalter 
und Katode am DI), dann fließen ca 7mA (nicht änderbar, vom DI begrenzt).

Gruß
PN/DP


----------



## elcids (11 September 2009)

Habe mal mein Schaltplan kopiert für DI und DO !!!!!
Wenn was falsch sein sollte dann Bitte erklären was ändern und warum !!!!!

ja sind LED mit Vorwiederstand
Danke schon mal


----------



## dalbi (11 September 2009)

Hallo elcids,

das mit den DI würde ich nicht so machen.

Siehe oben Beitrag von PN/DP da kann man nur sagen
*ACK*

Gruss Daniel


----------



## elcids (11 September 2009)

habe doch geschrieben das meine LED ein Vorwiederstand haben. Der ist schon Integriert in der LED. Habe ich jetzt nicht extra eingezeichnet.

Die schaltung mit DO müsste stimmen

Bin mir halt nur unsicher mit DI weil ich denke das diese schaltung kein Null hat.
 Wenn ich auf Eingang ( E.) gehe. Da liegt doch kein Null an .
Muss doch bestimmt die Schaltung umzeichnen?
Wäre nett wenn mir das mal einer erklären könnte Bitte?


----------



## dalbi (11 September 2009)

elcids schrieb:


> ...
> Die schaltung mit DO müsste stimmen
> 
> Bin mir halt nur unsicher mit DI weil ich denke das diese schaltung kein Null hat.
> ...



DO ist richtig. Die DI's siehe Beispiel.


```
+24V ---+-----+--------------
        |     |
     |v\   |-\       +----+
        |     |      |    |
        +--+--+      |    |
           |         |    | 
           +---------O DI |
           |         |    |
         --+--       |    |
     LED  \ /        |    | 
          -+-        |    | 
           |         |    | 
          +++        |    | 
          | |     +--O M  | 
    ~ 2k  | |     |  +----+ 
          | |     |           
          +++     |          
           |      |           
  0V ------+------+----------
```

Gruss Daniel


----------



## elcids (11 September 2009)

ah sorry jetzt hat es Bingo gemacht. 
Habe mir PN/DPschaltung nicht richtig angesehen.
Daniel 	Danke jetzt ist klar wie es geht.
Aber egal werde weiterhin fragen wenn ich mir unsicher bin.
Mache nicht gerne Fehler und bin SPS Anfänger muss ich dazu sagen.


----------



## dalbi (11 September 2009)

Hallo elcids,

ja, dazu ist doch das Forum da.

SIMATIC S7-300 Automatisierungssystem S7-300 Baugruppendaten
unter diesem Link findest Du eine PDF Datei mit allen S7-300 Baugruppen, Anschlussbeispiele sind da auch mit Abgebildet.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## waldy (12 September 2009)

q an dalbi und PN .
Teoretisch das ist Richitg, Praktisch ich würde Diode mit Widastand zwischen "+" und Eingang setzten udn Taster zwischen Eingang und Null setzten .
Wie Ihre Schaltung mit Beispiel nur taste ud Dioden umgekehrt anschliessen ( damit NICHT höhere Strom flisen  durch Eingang Baugruppe ).

gruß waldy


----------



## PN/DP (12 September 2009)

*Taster nach 0V ist ungünstig*



waldy schrieb:


> Teoretisch das ist Richitg, Praktisch ich würde Diode mit Widastand zwischen "+" und Eingang setzten udn Taster zwischen Eingang und Null setzten .


Das sieht dann so aus

```
[COLOR="Blue"]     (A) Schaltung waldy                 (B) besser[/COLOR]
+24V ------+------------------------------------+-----------------
           |                                    |
          +++                                  +++
          | |                              R   | |
 <= 2,5k  | |                                  | |        +----+
          | |                            ~ 2k  | |        |    |
          +++                                  +++        |    |
           |                                    |         |    |
         --+--       +----+                     +---------O DI |
     LED  \ /        |    |                     |         |    |
          -+-        |    |                   --+--       |    |
           |         |    |               LED  \ /        |    |
           +---------O DI |                    -+-        |    |
           |         |    |                     |         |    |
        +--+--+      |    |                  +--+--+      |    |
        |     |   +--O M  |                  |     |   +--O M  |
     |v\   |-\    |  +----+               |v\   |-\    |  +----+
        |     |   |                          |     |   |        
  0V ---+-----+---+--------------------------+-----+---+----------
```
waldys Vorschlag (A) funktioniert gerade noch so, hat aber einige Nachteile

Es ist nun *negative* Logik:
   Taster geschlossen -> DI = 0V -> logisch 0
   Taster offen -> DI gerade so >= 13V -> logisch 1
Der DI arbeitet nicht mehr mit vollem Pegel (0V / 24V), 
   sondern mit niedrigerem 1-Pegel (0V / >=13V), kaum Reserve
Über die LED *fließt immer Strom*
   Taster geschlossen: >= 9mA
   Taster offen: >= 3,8mA
Bei Taster offen: >= 3,8mA *leuchtet die LED immer noch schwach*
   Abhilfe: -> Schaltungsvariante (B)
Wenn LED oder Vorwiderstand nicht angeschlossen oder kaputt sind, dann
   hat der DI immer 0V, egal ob der Taster geschlossen oder offen ist.
Besser ist die Schaltungsvariante (B).
Hier kann die Helligkeit der LED im gewünschten Bereich mit R beeinflußt werden
( 1kOhm <= R <= 2,9kOhm ). Bei Taster offen ist die LED dunkel.
Es bleibt aber immer noch negative Logik und niedriger 1-Pegel.

In dem von dalbi mehrfach verlinkten S7-300 Baugruppen-Handbuch kann man 
die technischen Daten und die Innenschaltung der SPS-Eingänge nachlesen.

Ein SPS-Eingang ist nicht hochohmig, sondern ein Optokoppler mit Vorwiderständen.
Die Eingangschaltung hat einen Ersatzwiderstand von ca. 3,4kOhm, daraus ergibt sich 
für (A) der LED-Vorwiderstand von max 2,5kOhm für mindestens 13V 1-Pegel am DI.
(Die Berechnungen lasse ich hier mal weg, die kann jeder mit dem Ohmschen Gesetz 
selber nachvollziehen. Als Flußspannung der LED wurde vereinfacht 1,5V angenommen.)

Wenn man unbedingt den Taster nach 0V schalten will, dann gibt es dafür spezielle
M-lesende Digitaleingabebaugruppen (z.B. 6ES7321-1BH50-0AA0).



PN/DP schrieb:


> Falls Du Strom sparen mußt kannst Du auch die LED am DI direkt ohne
> Widerstand zwischen den Schalter und den DI schalten (Anode am Schalter
> und Katode am DI), dann fließen ca 7mA (nicht änderbar, vom DI begrenzt).


Die Schaltung wäre dann so (LED *ohne* Vorwiderstand!)

```
+24V ---+-----+----------------
        |     |
     |v\   |-\         +----+
        |     |        |    |
        +--+--+        |    |
           |    |\|    |    |
           +----+ +----O DI |
                |/|    |    |
                       |    |
                LED    |    |
                       |    |
                    +--O M  |
                    |  +----+
                    |
  0V ---------------+----------
```

Letztendlich muß elcids entscheiden, welche der Schaltungsvarianten für seine 
Aufgabe am besten geeignet ist.

Gruß
PN/DP


----------



## dalbi (13 September 2009)

PN/DP Danke. 1a erklärt!

*ACK*

Gruss Daniel


----------

